# how much to paint my car?



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

I was thinking of getting my car painted a different color and the dealer gave me a price near 4k! Is this really how much it costs to have a car painted? I had no idea it was that expensive. I'm thinking it would obviously be cheaper to go someplace else, but what is a good price to pay to have my car painted a different color?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

well your going to a dealer thats your first mistake..
Me in the middle of painting my car sanding etc etc im doing it all for under 500 bucks and its dupont paint and duponts best clear coat and professionally painted...granted i have many connections :thumbup: just gotta know people to get a good price other wise yes your gonna be paying at leaset 2500 for a decent paitn job


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Once again...my paint (still in the cans) cost over $2000.00

You can end up spending anywhere from $700.00(Macco) to well into the thousands.

4K for an entire respray sounds about right.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

unless your going for a show quality finish.... like ^^^^ him :thumbup: 

macco would be good. if you do your own prep it would be even better. or try to find a local DIY booth and see if anyone there would be willing to take on your job.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I need my car painted as well. Originally i just wanted to re-paint my trunk lid and my front bumper because of modifications being done to them but they advised against it. I would love for nissan to do it but i cant imagein what the cost would be. They wanted 500 alone for my trunk lid. Maaco obviously seems the best option for a low budget person like myself but do you think they do a good job? I've heard good and bad things about them. I hear their paint quality isnt that great and that after a while you'll really see a difference in the quality of your paint job.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

doo al prep your self. remove any and all trim. tape off any other parts. get your engine good and ready (plastic bag the entire thing......seal it off completly!) prep the wheel wells. if your doing a re spray and not changing the color of the car macco would be perfect.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

pete? said:


> doo al prep your self. remove any and all trim. tape off any other parts. get your engine good and ready (plastic bag the entire thing......seal it off completly!) prep the wheel wells. if your doing a re spray and not changing the color of the car macco would be perfect.



Does maaco do body work too? I put a 91 bumper on my car and it doesnt fit quite right. Theres a pretty large gap between the rest of the body and the bumper. There are also 2 side pannels that go with it that i dont know how to put on. They snap into the rest of the bumper but one of them is cracked. 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16583802/


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You get what you pay for.


----------

